# The Music of Depression.



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 20, 2010)

The Music of Depression.

[yt]K-vhbbkHW28[/yt]







> *Fade To Black*
> 
> Life it seems, will fade away
> Drifting further every day
> ...



[yt]MngX53etUvc[/yt]







> *How Will I  Laugh Tomorrow*
> 
> Here I sit and watch my world come crumbling down
> I cry for help but no one's around
> ...


[yt]37Rhr_mKZbU[/yt]








> *Always Will Be*
> 
> Our sun is set, our day is done, I'm left here wondering
> Is this the end, my final words to you
> ...



[yt]g4qU_74X3iQ[/yt]







> *One Last Goodbye*
> 
> How I needed you
> How I grieve now you're gone
> ...



[yt]ggIc4d2Gfp0[/yt]







> ("Suicide is Painless" by Johnny Mandel) - M*A*S*H Lyrics
> 
> 
> Through early morning fog I see
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 20, 2010)

[yt]HOzx0h4oJ80[/yt]







> *Watching Over  Me*
> 
> _[Schaffer]_
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 20, 2010)

[yt]T3vBu4LTIlA[/yt]







> *I Died For You*
> 
> [music\lyrics - Schaffer]
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenna (Feb 21, 2010)

Bob????????


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 21, 2010)

Hmm?


----------



## Jenna (Feb 21, 2010)

Say to me these are just from your random musings yes?? Else I would be worried you see! Jenna


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 21, 2010)

Random musings. No need to worry, but I appreciate the concern.


----------



## Carol (Feb 21, 2010)

Jenna said:


> Say to me these are just from your random musings yes?? Else I would be worried you see! Jenna


 
I would be worried too. I am glad all is well


----------



## Carol (Feb 21, 2010)

Your collection wouldn't be complete without this one...

[yt]wcEu47mR43U[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 19, 2010)

*Candlemass - Solitude by  Robert Lowe(vocal)(+Lyrics)*

[yt]EW_zD4Usk6o[/yt]





I'm sitting here alone in darkness
Waiting to be free,
Lonely  and forlorn I'm crying
I long for my time to come
Death means  just life
Please let me die in solitude

Hate is my only friend
Pain  is my father
Torment is delight to me
Death is my sanctuary
I  seek it with pleasure
Please let me die in solitude

Receive my  sacrifice
My lifeblood is exhausted
No one gave love and  understanding
Hear these words
Vilifiers and pretenders
And  please let me die in solitude
Earth to earth
Ashes to ashes
Dust  to dust


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2010)

[yt]pRfTSdxWjlA[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 13, 2010)

[yt]n3YH0toLQWA[/yt]









*Onslaught - Welcome to Dying 			*


As time slips by i awaken from my sleep 
Too blind to see that  tomorrow's just a dream 
I fear no pain as i reach t'ward the sky 
Immortal  words was i really born to die 
(CHORUS) 
My destiny - please  release me from 
this hell 
I'm locked inside cannot break the 
broken  spell 
Welcome to Dying 
Welcome to Dying 
Now say your last  goodbyes 
The darkness dies but the dawn it brings no light 
In  life or death our existance is a fight 
In sight of end let me die  leave me in peace 
A slave to life break the chains and set me free 
(CHORUS)  
Death - is spreading like disease 
Life - i cannot see 
Fate -  a shadow blackening my soul 
Life - holds nothing for me now 
Death  - so let it be 
Fate - is something far beyond control 
Welcome  to Dying 
Welcome to Dying 
Now say your last goodbyes 
Before  my eyes flashing memories of the past 
I lie in wait could these  thougths now be my last 
Time fade away have i wasted all these years  
As air grows cold for the end is drawing near 
(CHORUS)


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 14, 2010)

[yt]2rigQI3eU5s[/yt]


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2010)

[yt]WZ9gUtyNmmE[/yt]







> *"Poles Apart"* - Pink Floyd
> 
> Did you know...it was all going to go so wrong for you
> And did you see it was all going to be so right for me
> ...



One of the songs on my uncles memorial video...I can't listen without tearing up.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 20, 2010)

Iced Earth, Dio and Overkill!  I like where your heads are ... except for the depression part.  Metal up your ***!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2010)

Omar B said:


> Iced Earth, Dio and Overkill!  I like where your heads are ... except for the depression part.  *Metal up your ***!*



I used to have the tee shirt.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 19, 2011)

As time slips by
I awaken from my sleep
Too blind to see
That tomorrow's just a dream
I fear no pain
As I reach toward the sky
Immortal words
Was I really born to die

My destiny
Please release me from this hell
I'm locked inside
Cannot break the broken spell

Welcome to dying
Welcome to dying
Now say your last goodbyes

The darkness dies
But the dawn it brings no light
In life or death
Our existence is a fight
In sight of end
Let me die leave me in peace
A slave to life
Break the chains and set me free

My destiny
Please release me from this hell
I'm locked inside, locked inside
Cannot break the broken spell

Welcome to dying
Welcome to dying
Now say your last goodbyes

Death is spreading like disease
Life I cannot see
Fate a shadow blackening my soul
Life holds nothing for me now
Death so let it be
Fate is something far beyond control

Welcome to dying
Welcome to dying
Now say your last goodbyes

Before my eyes
Flashing memories of the past
I lie in wait
Could these thoughts now be my last
Time fade away
Have I wasted all these years
As air grows cold
For the end is drawing near

My destiny
Please release me from this hell
I'm locked inside, locked inside
Cannot break the broken spell

Welcome to dying
Welcome to dying
Now say your last goodbyes


----------



## Jenna (Sep 20, 2011)

I would like to contribute and but I am not sure I want to add to the vibe Bob unless this is part of sonic esoteric poetry of sadness project?

(in which case, here is my bottomless pit song 



)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 20, 2011)

Feel free to add.


----------



## Flea (Sep 20, 2011)

I describe depression as "cancer of the soul."

[yt]-I_7M_JeSoc&feature[/yt]


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 20, 2011)

From Leo Buscaglia to Depression-Rock?

Yikes.


----------



## crushing (Sep 20, 2011)

There must be a The Cure entry in a thread of the music of depression:

[yt]XsE8OVazSXk[/yt]



> Kiss me goodbye pushing out before I sleep
> Can't you see I try swimming the same deep water as you is hard
> The shallow drowned lose less than we
> You breathe the strangest twist upon your lips
> ...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 20, 2011)

This stuff skeeves me the F out.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 20, 2011)

A ... respectful request. Thanks first to those who posted vids with the lyrics included (below or into the vid itself), as for the others... a simple please is all I can offer/ask as some of us don't hear as well as others. :asian: 

My own contribution... :wink2: 
However the music belies the lyrics this is still a depressing song when you mull it over. The second one I reckon is an ear of sympathy and a compassionate hand. 


> [yt]PMAMBbn6Gl4[/yt]
> It's raining again
> Oh no, my love's at an end.
> Oh no, it's raining again
> ...


----------



## Omar B (Sep 20, 2011)

Never thought I would see The Cure on here ever.  I thought only girls liked The Cure?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 20, 2011)

> The Cure: Love Song Lyrics
> Songwriters: Robert James Smith;Laurence Andrew Tolhurst;Boris Williams;Roger O'donnell;Paul Thompson;Simon Johnathon Gallup
> 
> whenever i'm alone with you
> ...


----------



## Jenna (Sep 21, 2011)

[yt]3fIqq5XVFKQ[/yt]

I'm so happy


----------



## crushing (Sep 21, 2011)

Omar B said:


> Never thought I would see The Cure on here ever. I thought only girls liked The Cure?



Welcome to the vast and varied real world of borked stereotypes.


----------



## Jenna (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, I am a girl and I also like The Cure. Proof of uh, something, if ever proof were needed 

I see The Cure as all things to all music listeners, sometimes depressive and angsty, sometimes euphoric and silly, sometimes dark and heavy and nasty - two of my nasty favourites:





...Get your fingers out of my face  





...You're just three sick holes that run like sores


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 21, 2011)

Here is a list for ya... now go be depressed somewhere else


Addicted to Chaos" by Megadeth








> yesterday they told me you were gone
> All these normal people, will I find another one?
> Monkey on my back, Aching my bones
> I forgot you said "One day you'll walk alone"
> ...




And for the record...I'm not a "girl" and..... I like the Cure :EG:


----------



## Jenna (Sep 22, 2011)

Bob, I do not know if I am perceiving a common theme.  Anyway, in that vein that comes to me, here is one.
[yt]pmsc8gBxczo[/yt]


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 22, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;V_BoaF4B1XI]http://youtu.be/V_BoaF4B1XI[/video]




BAPA

by Gurrumul in Yolgnu language

English translation

Grief have taken hold of me
for my father
when the sun sets
o..h, beloved father

Crying and crying
when the sun goes down
my mind there at Bekulnura
o..h, beloved father
m..m m..m m..

Two Gumatj ladies crying
ancestor boss ladies Dhuwandjika and Daylulu
when the sun sets
my mind there at the place Gunyanara (Belkulnara)
m..m m..m m..m


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.rockpapercynic.com/music/Black%20n'%20Blues/Rock,%20Paper,%20Cynic%20-%20You%20Taste%20Like%20Summer.mp3

I really dont know why, but this always feels like it... Drains out any Optimism you have in your Bones, until you stop listening to it and close the Tab.

And its somewhat Depressing.
I think.

Music is Subjective, just listen to it.


----------



## Jenna (Sep 24, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> http://www.rockpapercynic.com/music/Black n' Blues/Rock, Paper, Cynic - You Taste Like Summer.mp3
> 
> I really dont know why, but this always feels like it... Drains out any Optimism you have in your Bones, until you stop listening to it and close the Tab.
> 
> ...


Subjective yes.  I think the sweetness of music is in the ear of the beholder. Perhaps you are picking up insidious undertones with this song? I think it must be personal or hold personal connotations to you? I like my depressive songs to say so on the tin as it were. When I am feeling downtrodden, I like my music to empathise instantly... I like instant gratification from depressing music... I mean... well, you know what I mean


----------



## Monroe (Sep 24, 2011)

http://youtu.be/9WiU7cMDrx8

Cursed with a love that you can't express
It's not for a ****, or a kiss
Rather give the world away than wake up lonely
Everywhere in every way I see you with me

Crowd surf off a cliff
Land out on the ice
Crowd surf off to sea
float towards the beach

If you find me, hide me, I don't know where I've been

Are we breathing, are we breathing, are we wasting our breath?
It won't be enough to be rich
All the babies tucked away in their beds
We're out here screaming,
"The life that you thought through is gone!"
Can't wind down, the ending outlasting the move
I wake up lonely

Crowd surf off a cliff
Land out on the ice
Crowd surf off to sea
float towards the beach

If you find me, hide me, I don't know where I've been
When you phone me tell me everything I did
If I'm sorry you lost me you'd better make it quick
Cause this call costs a fortune and it's late where you live
It's late where you live

Rather give the world away than wake up lonely
Everywhere and every way I see you with me
All the babies tucked away in their beds
We're out here screaming,
"The life that you thought through is gone"
Can't want out, the ending outlasting the move
I wake up lonely

I wake up lonely


----------

